# Roger Dubuis Easyrider



## floridaboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Greetings,

I recently aquired a Geneve Roger Dubuis Easyrider dive watch and I'm trying to determine if it is real or fake. Is there anything that I can look for on the watch that will tell me, or do I need to take it to a Geneve dealer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

floridaboy said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I recently aquired a Geneve Roger Dubuis Easyrider dive watch and I'm trying to determine if it is real or fake. Is there anything that I can look for on the watch that will tell me, or do I need to take it to a Geneve dealer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to









I don't know enough about the watch or brand to know what to look for but a couple of thoughts spring to mind:

- Where did you get it and how well do you trust the seller?

- Did the watch came with papers?

- You can always google for images of the watch and compare them to yours.

- The website doesn't have that model (or I couldn't find it) but it has their contacts... http://www.rogerdubuis-events.com/2011/index.php You can always drop them an email asking that and giving them serial numbers and such. Maybe attach a couple of good pictures.

One question though... how much did you pay for it?

Those watches had a retail price around US$13k from what I've read... if you paid around that, I envy your ease with money! I would be wanting to know if it was real or fake before parting with all that cash! If you payed a lot less, then it's probably fake or stolen...


----------



## floridaboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> floridaboy said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings,
> ...


I found the watch in the ocean with my metal detector. It seems that that model was made some time ago, and I couldn't find a pic that matched my watch. But I also could not find a fake that matched it either. The web sites that sell fakes tell you not to swim or shower with their watches, even though it's a dive watch. This watch appears to have been in the ocean for a long time because the crystal is heavily scratched, but there is no water or condensation under the glass, and the watch was working , which leads me to believe that it might be genuine. The back also has 18/28 on it which would mean that it is #18 in a limited edition series of 28 watches, which means that a photo on the internet would be very hard to find. Also, I wonder if they would bother to put series numbers on the back of the fakes. I'm holding my breath but I'm not getting my hopes up. BTW, the Easy Diver watches sell for anywhere from $12,000 to over $70,000.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, when Roger Dubuis 1st started out he did all of his watches to a limited edition of only 28. I believe that he has now upped those limited editions to 99 or 100 of each. Truly of the highest quality and craftsmanship. I am sure you can tell the quality just by holding it and looking at it. Most of his watches were/are retrogrades.

At what depth was it found? If you found it this easily, I can't imagine the owner letting it go so easily. I guess for some... there is more money than brains.

WOW a real congrats are in order and W E L C O M E ! !

We love pix - anxious to see this one! I am sure that crystal can be replaced real easily from RD and whatever it costs will be worth it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sorry still cooling down from run.

with sweaty eyes i read the thread title as "roger dubious"


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazing find if it's genuine! Yes please post some photos...


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Great story!

Looking forward to seeing if it's genuine..

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, if it's real, you've just won the lottery!

Here's a few links regrading that watch:

http://www.ablogtoread.com/roger-dubuis-easydiver-watches-for-2010/

http://www.ablogtoread.com/easy-looking-at-the-easy-diver-dive-watch-series-by-roger-dubuis/

You are right, they are made in very little numbers so it's hard to tell if the ones you find on the internet are the real deal or not or not. This two videos might be of help though....


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

floridaboy said:


> I found the watch in the ocean with my metal detector.


Hope I'm not being a buzzkill here but in the UK this watch is the legal property of whoever lost it (or their insurance company if a claim was made and paid out). In the UK you are committing a criminal offence if you keep the watch and do not make a genuine effort to find its owner. Only after such a genuine effort has been made and has not been successful can you legally keep the watch as your property.

In the UK the correct procedure is to hand it in to the police, explaining how, where and when you found it. After a certain period of time, if the legitimate owner has not claimed it, then you can claim the watch as yours. I don't know off-hand if (as well as handing it in to the police) you are expected to make your own efforts to find the owner (e.g. by contacting Roger Dubuis and asking if it's on their lost/stolen register). If you want to keep the watch unchallenged in court then I'd say that you should probably not rely on the police to do such investigations.

I don't know if you're in the UK, USA or elsewhere but as far as I know similar laws apply in the USA.

There's a thread on another UK watch forum that makes interesting reading in the context of a found watch that was not handed in to the police. Threads to other forums aren't allowed here if I remember correcly but if you Google for "Found my wife's lost watch ... on ebay - now recovered" you should find the thread.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Markrlondon said:


> Threads to other forums aren't allowed here if I remember correcly but if you Google for "Found my wife's lost watch ... on ebay - now recovered" you should find the thread.


They aren't? I think they are, it's a problem only if they contains links to some webshop or Roy's competition. Alternatively (and I've done this a few weeks back), you can ask the OP on the other forum if you can copy/past his post onto here.

I would still be interested to know what's the policy about posting links to other forums though...


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > Threads to other forums aren't allowed here if I remember correcly but if you Google for "Found my wife's lost watch ... on ebay - now recovered" you should find the thread.
> ...


Part of the uncertainty, perhaps, is that any link to TZ-UK is in effect a link to a competitor of Roy. ;-)

Anyway, here's the direct link to the thread: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=148527. And key message here: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=148527&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=120#p1809637

Mods, please delete if you wish.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Im afraid i would agree with Mark and here in Oz there is a crime known as theft by finding. I would imagine that a watch of this value would have a paper trail to its owner. Unfortunately by now the owner is probably a insurance company and there would be no joy in returning it to them.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

How come we haven't heard back from the OP... ?

I'm slowly raising the BS Flag... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I'm slowly raising the BS Flag... :thumbsdown:


You guys scared him away throwing the fuzz into the mix







:grin:


----------



## floridaboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> How come we haven't heard back from the OP... ?
> 
> I'm slowly raising the BS Flag... :thumbsdown:


You can lower your flag, mate. I have been super busy, as I am at the moment. I will post tonight. I'm on eastern standard time in the States.


----------



## floridaboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slowly raising the BS Flag... :thumbsdown:
> ...


The fuzz don't scare me. I have my own way of doing things. I believe in 'finders keepers' although with a find like this, I would try to find the owner first, on my own. I would never turn it in to a govt. agency, and risk losing it by 'theft by bureaucracy'. I am a small time treasure hunter, and if I turned in everything I found, waiting for the owner to claim it, I would be homeless and starving. Just because something is illegal does not make it wrong. Legal/Lawful...big difference.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

floridaboy said:


> Just because something is illegal does not make it wrong.


I agree with you here. Indeed, in this particular case, it seems to me that if you make a genuinely substantive effort to find the legitimate owner of this watch and you still can't find them then you will have fulfilled both the moral 'responsibility' (for want of a better word) to do the right thing and most likely the legal responsibilty too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

floridaboy said:


> You can lower your flag, mate. I have been super busy, as I am at the moment. I will post tonight. I'm on eastern standard time in the States.


Has the first video I've posted helped? Should give you a feel for the quality and care that is put into these watches and movements.


----------



## floridaboy (Jul 27, 2011)

The watch is a fake. When I first took it out of the ocean,I was tinkering with it and the second hand stopped, but it still kept the correct time. Apparantly, it has a built in stop watch. Well, yesterday I got it working again, and to my dismay, it was moving in quartz motion. Dead giveaway. I'm not a watch guy, and I don't know much about them, except for my Oris dive watch, which I love. But if I ever win the lottery,or get rich from treasure hunting, I am going to buy a Roger Dubuis Easy Diver. They are absolutely beautiful, true works of art. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

floridaboy said:


> The watch is a fake. When I first took it out of the ocean,I was tinkering with it and the second hand stopped, but it still kept the correct time. Apparantly, it has a built in stop watch. Well, yesterday I got it working again, and to my dismay, it was moving in quartz motion. Dead giveaway. I'm not a watch guy, and I don't know much about them, except for my Oris dive watch, which I love. But if I ever win the lottery,or get rich from treasure hunting, I am going to buy a Roger Dubuis Easy Diver. They are absolutely beautiful, true works of art. Thanks for the help.


Well, it's a shame... good luck with the treasure hunting thing!


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

floridaboy said:


> The watch is a fake. When I first took it out of the ocean,I was tinkering with it and the second hand stopped, but it still kept the correct time. Apparantly, it has a built in stop watch. Well, yesterday I got it working again, and to my dismay, it was moving in quartz motion. Dead giveaway. *I'm not a watch guy*, and I don't know much about them, except for my Oris dive watch, which I love. But if I ever win the lottery,or get rich from treasure hunting, I am going to buy a Roger Dubuis Easy Diver. They are absolutely beautiful, true works of art. Thanks for the help.


With all due respect, I can't help but thinking you're in the wrong 'place' then.


----------



## floridaboy (Jul 27, 2011)

rokerprogz said:


> floridaboy said:
> 
> 
> > The watch is a fake. When I first took it out of the ocean,I was tinkering with it and the second hand stopped, but it still kept the correct time. Apparantly, it has a built in stop watch. Well, yesterday I got it working again, and to my dismay, it was moving in quartz motion. Dead giveaway. *I'm not a watch guy*, and I don't know much about them, except for my Oris dive watch, which I love. But if I ever win the lottery,or get rich from treasure hunting, I am going to buy a Roger Dubuis Easy Diver. They are absolutely beautiful, true works of art. Thanks for the help.
> ...


Maybe I am, maybe I'm not. Maybe you're doing too much thinking.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Now, now ladies, put the handbags down 

I'd still be keen to see some pics of it. Fake or not it's got an interesting story to tell, and some decent water resistence too. You holding onto it now that you've ascertained it's a copy?? Interesting piece to fake tho, if as you say you can't find fakes anywhere.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Now, now ladies, put the handbags down
> 
> I'd still be keen to see some pics of it. Fake or not it's got an interesting story to tell, and some decent water resistence too. You holding onto it now that you've ascertained it's a copy?? Interesting piece to fake tho, if as you say you can't find fakes anywhere.


I was going to ask this but we can't post - known fakes. If you get away with it, we need front & back.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Better not. Rules should be rules. Believe me, I live in a country with tons and tons of rules but then they are all open to all kinds of interpretations and look where it got us...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

floridaboy said:


> rokerprogz said:
> 
> 
> > floridaboy said:
> ...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

After consulting with the Mods,i was allowed to post a thread about smashing a fake with a hammer here once! :lol:

So its not impossible to post a pick of a fake......just almost impossible.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> After consulting with the Mods,i was allowed to post a thread about smashing a fake with a hammer here once! :lol:
> 
> So its not impossible to post a pick of a fake......just almost impossible.


I remember that Bentley, that was fun


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > After consulting with the Mods,i was allowed to post a thread about smashing a fake with a hammer here once! :lol:
> ...


I was just about to link to the thread,but its gone....must be because its to old.









Yes i did enjoy smashing that one. :bangin: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> I was just about to link to the thread,but its gone....must be because its to old.


No it's not... you people just don't know how to search something up on the net







 (I should make a living out of this  )

Here you go: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55673&st=0&p=566785&fromsearch=1&#entry566785


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I was just about to link to the thread,but its gone....must be because its to old.
> ...


Well done sir..

I always said you'd make a better detective than me! :fool: :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah Sam, i remember the watch smashing well, that poor Breitling..... Although you nearly did as good a job as Norman Wisdom did with his pocket watch in a Magic Trick, poor Norman tries to copy the magician and fails......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> I always said you'd make a better detective than me! :fool: :lol:


I would probably end up like this


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I always said you'd make a better detective than me! :fool: :lol:
> ...


Sorry for the delay,my Son's asleep now... i think.

I see you more of a pipe man. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> I see you more of a pipe man. :lol: :lol:


Nope, unfortunately I'm a cigarette man... can't smoke a pipe no matter how hard I try!

...now trying to cut back on the ciggies since... well, yesterday... :bag: The objective is to get to a point where I'll just smoke a couple when I want and not because I need to, or give up completely. Long way from there though and I'll go ballistic if I go cold turkey.

Hum, maybe this deserves a thread on the playground section, I know there are a couple of other members trying to quite...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm on about twelve a day,it would be nice if i could get that down to zero one day. :smoke:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> I'm on about twelve a day,it would be nice if i could get that down to zero one day. :smoke:


12 ciggies a day?? I wished!!...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

sam. said:


> I'm on about twelve a day,it would be nice if i could get that down to zero one day. :smoke:





Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on about twelve a day,it would be nice if i could get that down to zero one day. :smoke:
> ...


I really hope you guys succeed!

Figure out what kinda watch you could buy in a year or two with the 'nail money'. Really - Good Luck!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Ah Sam, i remember the watch smashing well, that poor Breitling..... Although you nearly did as good a job as Norman Wisdom did with his pocket watch in a Magic Trick, poor Norman tries to copy the magician and fails......


Sorry Harry,for some reason i didn't see your post.

I enjoyed watching that,i haven't seen it for a long time,and Norm is one of my favorite actors/comedians of all time.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on about twelve a day,it would be nice if i could get that down to zero one day. :smoke:
> ...


Nail money is a good way to put it if you mean coffin nail,i've put many headstones on the graves of smokers from around the South Wales area,and i myself have smoked away the equivalent of at least a few Omega Seamasters,and a couple of Rolex in my time,crazy habit! :agree:


----------

